

Ask HN: Students, Scientists, and Engineers: Need to Speed Up Your Programs? - lordvon

I am an M.S. Computational Science and Engineering student who has experience in CUDA programming for general purpose graphics processing units (GPGPUs). If you haven&#x27;t heard of this, it is a utilization of your graphics card to tremendously speed up scientific and engineering simulation programs by orders of magnitude (factors of 10x to 1000x). I am looking for students&#x2F;scientists&#x2F;engineers who use time-consuming programs and want to speed them up (for free, I am not looking for customers or anything). Contact me if you are interested and we can talk about whether your application would benefit from being ported to the GPU. Thanks for your time!
======
tachim
What's your email address?

~~~
lordvon
Hi tachim, you can view a user's email address by clicking on their profile
name.

~~~
tylermac1
You don't have an email address in your profile.

~~~
lordvon
Oh I am sorry, I did not realize it was invisible. It is robhlee32 at gmail.

